# Whey from soft cheese.



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you add rennet to make ricotta or will that not work? If so how much? Any other cheese use for the whey from soft cheeses?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

depends on how you made your soft cheese I think


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I was told to add vinger, boil it then strain. Have not tried it.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I made Fromage Blanc - it is good!! But recipe for ricotta says do not use whey from soft cheese as there is not enough rennet in it. So... I was just wondering. Whey went into the garden this time but I thought I would ask just to see. I used the FB culture from the coop that we just did.

Shawna


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://fiascofarm.com/dairy/ricotta.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I always make mine with the whey from Mozzarella. I just add milk when the temp gets to 190 then bring it back to 200 and it's done. The Mozz whey has enough rennet and acid to produce a wonderful curd, all I add is milk.

Christy


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Christy thanks that sounds like same recipe I was looking at. Guess I make Mozz if I want ricotta LOL


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Once you have mozzarella & ricotta, you can make us some Lasagne! :crazy :biggrin

Tom


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I made some from my soft cheese this weekend and the yeild was low, but it does taste good to me, but then again I have nothing to compair to. 

Better than pouring it down the drain I figure.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

TroyG said:


> Better than pouring it down the drain I figure.


Try using it to boil pasta, that is really good. Also, chicken will divour whey in no time.


----------

